# Type of visa needed for my wife



## swksalife (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi, my Iqama (residency) visa is in the process of being complete and I am hoping to bring my wife and dog over to Riyadh by the end of January or early February. Which is the correct visa that my wife should get for coming over?

Would it be the "Family visit" visa and then with the help of my company we can get this changed over to an Iqama? Note my wife will not be working initially but she may want to resume teaching in the future.


----------

